# Crappie Fishermen



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

What is it you enjoy about fishing for crappie ? I've enjoyed catching crappie but they have never been my catch of choice. I like something that can pull my drag out and double over my pole and thats not a discripition of crappie fishing at least IMO. And as far a eating goes ,I like crappie but the texture is less than great so for me they aren't even that high on my chart of fish I want to eat. Is there something I'm missing ? Do you enjoy the finesse,the fight, finding them or just eating them? What am I missing? Don't get me wrong either I enjoy catching them and eating them but when given the choice they are way down the line of fish I want to target. ________________________________________________________The first trophy fish I ever caught was a 4 lb black crappie that I caught on a jointed Rapala rainbow trout imitation. I was walking around the lake I lived by with 4 teenagers.I was 10 but probably the most experienced fishermen of the 5 of us. We were throwing lures along some lighted boat ramps and I was going out of my way to make sure I got he first cast at each dock.We were coming up on the last lighted dock on our side of the lake and the others were closing in fast so I threw my lure over the dock and I got a good hit. I had to pull it up on to the dock and then over it but I had no idea what I'd caught until it was on top of the dock and the other kids started screaming look at the size of that crappie. I had caught crappie before but had never seen a big one and it had a different shape than what I recognized as a crappie from a distance. I thought it was a small mouth bass at first even though I don't think there were any in that lake. The things I remember is how proud and excited I was and what a disappointing fight it was for a fish that size. _________________________________________________________________ What is it about crappie that makes you want to target them?


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

i love to crappie fish, i also love to bass fish. i have bass fished for 30+ years. most of it in tourneys. i have just recently started to crappie fish. i like the laid back approach of crappie fishing. it is a very relaxing sport. no pressure. loads of fun to hunt them down. if i dont catch any that is ok, because i have learned something new to put in the memory. bass fishing was just to stressful. now when i bass fish i take the same mental attitude as when crappie fishing. it is more enjoyable that way....i also love the taste of crappie!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Im with ya john crappie have very little flavor to me. They taste only like what u season them in. They always seem bland.


----------



## Bassbro30 (Jan 26, 2013)

It's the THUMP!!


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Everyone has personal preferences. Fish for what you like to catch and eat.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Yep! It's the THUMP! and another, and another!


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

Pet Spoon said:


> Yep! It's the THUMP! and another, and another!


X2


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Pet Spoon said:


> Yep! It's the THUMP! and another, and another!


Keep catching them Pet Spoon. I got a special pot of grease for them at the spring fish fry. Lol

Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

lx22f/c said:


> Keep catching them Pet Spoon. I got a special pot of grease for them at the spring fish fry. Lol


I can't find 'em! Those THUMPS have been slim to none!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I use to like catching lmbs hybrids and stripers, but over time I have grown to love crappie fishing. They are the best eating fish to me, and it is about the thump, and if you catch one you are likely to catch more. I use a fly rod and light line a good size crappie puts up a good fight on a rig like that. The fly rod has more sensitivity and you can even feel a real light bite. There is nothing like pulling a dozen or so crappie from one spot and just dead sticking a jig, and not even having to cast. I don't think you have given crappie fishing fare chance, if you did you would be hooked. Full tail gates to you.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice slabs Roadie! I like using an ultra lite w/ 4# test. Tight line a jig or swim a minnow into brush. Anxiously awaiting the spawn!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

FISHROADIE, ain't nobody had a tailgate look like those this year after some good initial reports from the riverside area.

I got my Horizon back today and will go slug it with the crappie tomorrow morning. Sure it is better than it has been so far!

Big John, it was a pleasure to meet you today, and I am looking forward to taking you out on a better day this May, and if I can get a drifting bite going, you will get a call.
Big John and LX22F/C, myself and Lee all went out to try for some drifting cats and got skunked badly.
It was a beautiful day out however, and the company and conversation was top notch!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I just started using a 5/6 8-1/2' fly rod with a spinning reel & 4# or 6# test and that is a load of fun, real noodly. Just need a tiny micro reel for it now. THUMP THUMP!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I should be out in the morning too Loy, if you're coming this way. You're welcome to put in by my house if you like


----------

